# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  What type of light bulb ?

## jimmy870

I have a 12 by 12 by 18 tank would like to put a light in that will benefit my Green Tree frogs.

What type of bulb and how many watts do what to hurt the little fellers ..

Thanks

----------


## Leefrogs

Well it depends on if you need heat, and if you have a hood, and if you have live plants. A 2.0 is good to add a couple of degrees, go up to a 5.0 if you need more than 6-8 degrees.  If your temps are fine a dome with a grow light at 40 watts (and away from the glass) will do. And you can go up from there, it will add more heat though, go to a 60 watt if you need.  Just make sure your dome is rated for that much.

----------


## Don

I use a Zoo Med hood which is around 20 bucks for a 12inch version.
A Compact Florescent does not generate much heat like a standard bulb would.  This would be good if you don't want to burn off humidity.  Follow Gingerlee's reply on temp changes for these bulbs.

I run a 26 and a 14 watt compact florescent pair on my 18x18x18 and the plants are growing nicely.  I cover 1/3 the top screen with glass to retain humidity and my day temps hit 78 and then drop to 70 at night.
I mist twice a day to maintain an average humidity at about 60 percent. (initial misting raises it to 80 percent)

Don

----------

